# Jags splitter build - pic heavy



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

So there I was - beautiful river flowing behind me.  Me swinging at a round like I was trying to kill a rabid beaver - sweating, ticked off, tired.  Heck, I am only making camp fire wood.  "Screw this - I am building another splitter for the cabin", entered my mind.

SOoooo....

The idea was a smaller, lighter duty machine with good speed and I didn't want to spend a bunch of bean pods on it.  There were a couple of items that I needed to buy, but mostly I could repurpose some steel/wheels, hoses that I have around anyhow.  I literally have bins full of bolts, nuts, washer, etc.  The most exotic piece of equipment I used for this build was a die grinder.  I roughly have about 20 hrs in the build and I don't have plans.  This is farmer style.  Looks good, tack it on. :lol: 

First person to pick on my welding gets banned from the island. ;-) 

Specs:
14.5 HP briggs electric start.  (donor from a lawn mower with locked up diff.)
3.5" - 16" stroke ram.  (had laying on shelf) splitter has 2 inched between foot and wedge for total log length of 18"
16 gpm speeco 2 stage pump
non detent control valve.
Repurposed air tank from semi tractor.

Purchased parts:
I-beam - $100
pump - $107
half of a lovejoy and spider - $20
A few pieces of 1" pipe - $5
It is not complete yet, but I don't believe I will need any other purchased parts.  Maybe a hose if I don't have the proper size already hanging on the wall.

I will start from the beginning.


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

The first part to design was the shoe or shuttle.  This will be a wedge on beam splitter.  It will also be a fairly tall splitter as I don't see this getting rounds any bigger than 18-20".


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Continuing stages of shuttle and of the wedge.  Again - I aim to be cheap on this build, hence the built wedge.


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Mocking up the fit of the cylinder and building the rear mount:


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Burning some rod.  This was some heavy penetration on the welds.  I don't promise "pretty", but I do promise that they will hold.

Edit - I didn't have quite a large enough drill bit, so I finished the holes with the die grinder. 1-1/4 rod for pins.


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Mockup of motor mount/pump mount, axle position and checking weight distribution:


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Controls are mounted (this is a better pic of the pump mount, as well).  As you can see, this was part of the dash from the donor mower.  The wheels were also repurposed from the same mower. Gas tank mounted.  And a pic of it sitting on its own wheels and leg.  Note the draw bar hanging from the front of the splitter.  I built it to be removable for a couple of reasons.  One - eliminates a tripping hazard and two - it makes this sucker tough to steal.  You can't hook it up to anything to tow it if the tow bar isn't there.


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

At this point in time, the motor is mounted and running and its time to start plumbing and mounting the control valve.  I probably need about 4 more hours to get that done (and battery mount, too).  So to tally so far - and including a 5 gallon bucket of hydro fluid, I am around $250 bucks.  This thing is built to specs that should give me performance of the Iron and Oak 15 ton horizontal machine.  I am using a much heavier beam and a 2" shorter ram and a bigger motor, but It should be a 6-8 second full cycle time.

The tongue weight is VERY reasonable, but I plan on mounting a small outfeed table that will add a few pounds (and that is probably a good thing).

waddaya think so far?  It is quite stable for being taller than most.  This will have a beam height about the same as the Super splitters, for ease of production of rounds.  I am sure I missed some stuff.  Feel free to poke, prod and cuss. :lol:   I have a few more pics if anybody is interested and more will be taken as the project comes to completion.

My ultimate hope is that this will yield me more quality beer time in front of a fire. There are a few cabins (4) in line, and we all like fires.  The next door neighbor also has an epa stove that takes 18" splits, so I think this will get some hours on it.


----------



## infinitymike (Feb 20, 2012)

I love it. It looks great.
How much more time before she's up and running?

Did you build the buggy in your avatar?
Pretty cool!


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

infinitymike said:
			
		

> I love it. It looks great.
> How much more time before she's up and running?
> 
> Did you build the buggy in your avatar?
> Pretty cool!



I am guessing about 4 more hours and it will be ready to split wood.  I just MIGHT put a coat of paint on it if it works. %-P

Oh - I didn't build that crawler.  I don't even know who did.  If I win the lottery, I will.  Maybe even an electric version.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks to be a high speed one. Smaller shorter ram should make for fast cycles.
Nice build!! Good craftsmanship !
Nice shop  
Ever think about towing it the other way? So the split fall of the end & you just need to pull it a little ahead (backwards) & your out of the pile of splits.
Take some thinking for a tongue,   may have to push it down to hook it to the ball,  & make sure the foot is down before un-hooking, (chin safety ); maybe more user friendly. 

Some nice looking welds 
Color gonna be ? Most welder I know love the color of rust or "Rudy brown primer"  LOL

Looking good, keep us posted


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Ever think about towing it the other way?
> 
> Color gonna be ? Most welder I know love the color of rust or "Rudy brown primer"  LOL



Thanks, Dave.  I DID think about the tongue on the other end, but it would have complicated the build a bit.  I doubt that this thing will get much for piles in front of it.  It will probably be...split for a bit, beer, stack, beer, split for a shorter time, beer, stack, beer...you get the idea.

As for color?  Dunno, it will probably be what ever is rattling around my shop.  Maybe plaid?


----------



## Brogan007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome project.  You're a star to take it on.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Brogan007 said:
			
		

> Awesome project.  You're a star to take it on.  I'm impressed.



Its my third.  All three are different styles.  My big boy:

My first was gone before hearth dot com and camera phones were invented.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## 711mhw (Feb 21, 2012)

Jags, That sure looks like some fun splittin there in your last pic. (on the yellow splitter)


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job Jags.  No conversations being carried on over the big Briggs?  They're usually god-awful loud! :coolgrin:


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 21, 2012)

I am suitably awed, and those welds look like they'll outlast us all. 

Are you going to buy your milk crate or make your own?


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2012)

711mhw said:
			
		

> Jags, That sure looks like some fun splittin there in your last pic. (on the yellow splitter)



That there be Elm.  That big boy splitter makes short work of difficult wood.


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Nice job Jags.  No conversations being carried on over the big Briggs?  They're usually god-awful loud! :coolgrin:



Believe it or not, this one is fairly quite.  It has a pretty large muffler on it.

And Snow, ain't no stinkin' milk crate gonna get anywhere near my splitter.  This is horizontal only.  My ancestors have been bipedal for many years, and I don't want to reverse that trend.  The pics may not show it well, but this has a deck height that lends itself to a very comfortable work height.

And those welds - gorgeous, aren't they?? ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Feb 21, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> At this point in time, the motor is mounted and running and its time to start plumbing and mounting the control valve.  I probably need about 4 more hours to get that done (and battery mount, too).  So to tally so far - and including a 5 gallon bucket of hydro fluid, I am around $250 bucks.  This thing is built to specs that should give me performance of the Iron and Oak 15 ton horizontal machine.  I am using a much heavier beam and a 2" shorter ram and a bigger motor, but It should be a 6-8 second full cycle time.
> 
> The tongue weight is VERY reasonable, but I plan on mounting a small outfeed table that will add a few pounds (and that is probably a good thing).
> 
> ...



I think its pretty darn Sweeet....See wear the #'s are at the end and how well it will do, but I would say its in the bag,. :lol:


----------



## maxed_out (Feb 21, 2012)

Jags my man, one word. Freakin awesome!


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Just wondering why wedge on beam instead of wedge on ram?



This is not critisicm of what you did, but isn't it easier to run the splitter if the wedge travels rather then the pusher plate? Large unsplit pieces will stay on top of the beam and are easier to handle instead of being pushed off the end of the splitter and further from the control handle. JMHO


Nice work.

EDIT: I see your first one has a work table that the splits are pushed on to, I guess you are going to add one of those?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 21, 2012)

kettensÃ¤ge said:
			
		

> Looks great! Just wondering why wedge on beam instead of wedge on ram?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wedge on beam rocks if you split into a tractor bucket, cart, conveyor, etc.  Some units have a log table behind the wedge to keep splits from dropping right away.


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, a log table/work table will be added to this.  The one reason I don't like wedge on ram is that if a split gets away from you, its on your feet.  The other advantage to wedge on beam is that you can continue to push wood off the end and simply allow it to pile up.  For the most part, only verticle/horizontal machines are the only ones with wedge on ram - and that is because they HAVE to, not because of superiority of design.


----------



## maxed_out (Feb 21, 2012)

hey  jags meant to ask, where did that honkin motor come from?  looks like elec start - but I wouldnt expect anything less.


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2012)

maxed_out said:
			
		

> hey  jags meant to ask, where did that honkin motor come from?  looks like elec start - but I wouldnt expect anything less.



Electric start 14.5 HP from a lawn tractor that had a locked up rear end.  The mower was given to me to just "Get it out of my garage" from another dude at work.  The mower donated the motor and the front wheels to the splitter.  Also the controls and ignition switch.


----------



## maxed_out (Feb 21, 2012)

sweet deal.  you always mange to "step into" it pretty good and come out well.....  send some of that good karma over here.  When do you think you'll have her wrapped up?


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2012)

I am guessing that I will be splitting wood next weekend with it.  We will see what the schedule looks like.

One of the reasons for this thread (besides the obvious need for praise :lol: ) was to show people that this can be done and on a budget.  I have seen many posts, both here and the other site (AS) telling people that they will have just as much cash in a homebuilt as they would if they went and bought one.  Baaaa.  Even my big boy splitter came in at under $600 and that sucker is comparable to any $2000+ machine out there (hydro type).

Used hydro cylinders are aplenty.
Motors are all over the place in the form of used/retired/broke mowers, rototillers, power washers, generators, etc.
Some things are not so easy.  Beams, control valves , hoses, pump are the typical purchase items.  I have $100 into the beam, $107 into the pump and I had a control valve (a brand new one can be had from fleebay for about $60.) and some hoses. I bought one half of the lovejoy (had the other on hand) and the spider for the lovejoy - less than $20.  And $34 in a 5 gallon bucket of hydro fluid.  $261 bucks so far and the only thing I MIGHT have to buy from here on out is a hose or two if I don't have a match.

I used what I had/have.  Does the axle and uprights need to be 4" channel - no, they could just as easily been made out of pipe.  Scrap pipe is EVERYWHERE.  If your not afraid to ask or look, steel drop offs can be had for scrap price in many shops around the country.  Get your network going.  It took me a little time to source everything, but I was in no great hurry.  Once all the pieces are in order it just takes some shop time to stick it together.

Tools used to get this done were:
Welder
Torch
Die grinder
Angle head grinder
Hand tools.
Metal chop saw.

Nothing exotic in the mix. If you don't have those tools - get them. :lol:  Joking aside, if you can get your welding or torch work laid out so that you could have a small batch job for a shop (or friend), it will turn out pretty darn cheap.

Its a fun project (for me, anyhow) and I end up with a useful tool.  The value of the machine outweighs the cost, so that is win/win.


----------



## basod (Feb 21, 2012)

Jags
You stick or mig welding?
Layed a few beads last night myself, they are no where near as 'pretty" as those.
Did you anneal the wedge, or just lettin it eat?


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2012)

BASOD said:
			
		

> Jags
> You stick or mig welding?
> Layed a few beads last night myself, they are no where near as 'pretty" as those.
> Did you anneal the wedge, or just lettin it eat?



That is all done with an ancient Lincoln tombstone welder (stick).  So old it doesn't even have a cooling fan and probably weighs in about 300 pounds.  No annealing of the wedge.  It is 2 pieces of 1x2" cold rolled carbon steel, welded together in the center, for a total of 1x4".  I don't believe the 3.5" ram will have enough guts to harm it.

The edge was roughed in with a torch and then hand ground to smooth it out.  I would never have believed the time it took to get it smoothed out and the edge straight.  It was probably the single most time consuming item on it so far.


----------



## 711mhw (Feb 21, 2012)

That is all done with an ancient Lincoln tombstone welder (stick).  So old it doesn't even have a cooling fan and probably weighs in about 300 pounds.  No annealing of the wedge.  It is 2 pieces of 1x2" cold rolled carbon steel, welded together in the center, for a total of 1x4".  I don't believe the 3.5" ram will have enough guts to harm it.

The edge was roughed in with a torch and then hand ground to smooth it out.  I would never have believed the time it took to get it smoothed out and the edge straight.  It was probably the single most time consuming item on it so far.[/quote]
10-4 on that, the last wedge I built I had a short scrap of new (decent point) road grader cutting edge and cut it down and welded it on. The grinding does get old fast. Thats a real nice splitter that your "throwing together" especially just for the cabin, your too modest. I have an idea to throw by you, I built a splitter that like yours- has a decent working height (3' or so) and I mounted the control valve so that I can operate it with my left knee, keeping both hands on the wood. The valve lever is pushed towards the beam to split and then I pull it the other way with the back side of my knee. Just a thought.


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2012)

711mhw said:
			
		

> I mounted the control valve so that I can operate it with my left knee,



Interesting design, I like it.  I will still (probably) mount it centered to the ram.  That way it can be operated from either side of the machine.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

It's ALIVE

With the exception of the work table, I believe that I am 'bout done with it.  I got it all plumbed up, wired up, fired up and even split a few rounds with it.  I set the relief at 2400 PSI, but I might adjust that a wee bit.  Turns out to have a 10 second total cycle time.  The rounds were pretty easy white oak and she worked those up in short order.  The plumbing is a little "busy" because of the use of whatever I had on hand.  I MAY decide to buy a couple of hoses, just to clean it up a bit.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

A couple more pics and proof of it working. ;-)

TOTAL SO FAR = $261


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

My big concern was the 3/8" inputs to the cylinder.  It appears that I was worried over nothin'.  At no load it didn't even register on my gauge, pushing all 16 GPM through those hoses.  I will need to put a couple more gallons of hydro juice in the tank.  5 gallons doesn't cover the return hose by much and I would like to get more juice on top of it to prevent aeration.

Since this motor and the tractor it came off of has the ability for headlights, I may choose to put a work light on the beast, as well.


----------



## maxed_out (Feb 27, 2012)

jags, looks like it turned out well.  splitter with headlights now your talking.  Might want to consider an outlet for one of the lights (with a length of wire) so if you need a spot you got it right there. might come in handy loading the truck at night.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

maxed_out said:
			
		

> might come in handy loading the truck at night.



Not a bad idea.  I could put a cigarette lighter plug in on it pretty easy.

The wood that this thing is gonna split will more than likely stay on site (cabin), but that doesn't mean that we won't be using it after dark. ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Feb 27, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> A couple more pics and proof of it working. ;-)
> 
> TOTAL SO FAR = $261



Thats Awesome, 261.00 Wow you are the splitter God!


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> you are the splitter God!



I never tire of hearing that. :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Feb 27, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> A couple more pics and proof of it working. ;-)
> 
> TOTAL SO FAR = $261



Thats Awesome, 261.00 Wow!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a mechanical idiot . . . honest . . . I once even had a T-shirt that proclaimed that fact . . . so any time I see someone like Jags fabricate something like this I am amazed . . .


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> . . . so any time I see someone like Jags fabricate something like this I am amazed . . .



I have been building stuff as long as I can remember.  Heck, I think I was 6 when I took one of my brothers .049 airplane engines and a block of wood and hot glued it to the back of my toy El camino and sent it down the road. :coolsmile: I used a wire hanger and a pair of plastic wheels for out riggers to keep it upright.  That thing was fast.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2012)

My dad has always been a tinkerer . . . was among the first in town to have a woodsplitter that he built largely from cast offs at the grain mill where he used to work years ago . . . and was the first to have an indoor swimming pool (above ground pool with walls and roof around it and a air handling system he used to keep down the humdity.)

Some of his ideas have been great successes -- the woodsplitter and the combination woodsplitter/trailer with the built in conveyor system he made out of a woodsplitter and old manure spreader. Other ideas were ahead of their time -- like the idea he had for a vending machine that could take returnable bottles and give back the deposit (he never tried to build that one.) Other ideas were good . . . but lacking key components -- like the garden tractor he built and then realized he had forgotten to add brakes (learned that while going down hill with me on board as a young child -- come to think of it that may explain a lot.)

I never developed his love of tinkering and building . . .


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I never developed his love of tinkering and building . . .



I understand.  It is somewhat akin to my love of music, but inability to play an instrument.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

Just reminded myself of a couple of 1" pipe pieces I had to purchase.  $15
New total - $276


----------



## smokinj (Feb 27, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Just reminded myself of a couple of 1" pipe pieces I had to purchase.  $15
> New total - $276



Now it sounds like a Gov. Project!  :cheese:


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baaahahaha...a long ways from it.  I didn't have to submit 14 sets of drawings and have the welding certified (and I'm not a union welder) and there was way too much stuff that was free (no gubment bidding). :lol:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 27, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> With the exception of the work table, I believe that I am 'bout done with it.



What no lift?  This work of art just for making kindling?


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lift on this one.  I don't foresee throwing anything greater than 20" rounds on this one.  The surrounding woods (at the cabin) rarely yield anything larger than that except for cottonwoods. This splitter is "intended" to be a smaller, lighter duty splitter.

Plus, if we get big stuff over there, my one neighbor is a triathlete and the other is 6'6" @ 300 pounds (or his little brother that is 6'11" @ 500 pounds).  No, that was not a typo.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, those little 20" rounds don't require a lift.  Its those 3 footers that catch up with you.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Yeah, those little 20" rounds don't require a lift.  Its those 3 footers that catch up with you.



Yep, we will have the luxury of leaving anything too big.  We're at the river, nobody wants to work too hard.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty nice little machine there.



			
				Jags said:
			
		

> .  We're at the river, nobody wants to work too hard.



Is that the Mississippi River? Where on the River? I spent some time in Norhtern Illinois about 20 years ago. I was in Mt. Carrol but spent some time around the river in Savanah and other places that I can't remember the name of. Did you and I have this conversation already a few years ago?


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Did you and I have this conversation already a few years ago?



I can't remember it, so it must not have happened. :lol: 
Yep, the mighty Miss.  I would be North of the Savanna Army Depot.  Just the other side of the lock and dam.  It is an amazing body of water.  You would not recognize the water now compared to 20 yrs ago.  Heck, we even have flocks of white pelicans now.  First time in known history that the water was clean enough to support them. (they are a very good indicator of healthy water).


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2012)

Good news about the river. I did some boating and swimming near Savanah back then. My Hudson is getting much cleaner now too! We have Eagles nesting all the way down by me now. Only 35 miles from NYC.

Sorry to derail your splitter thread.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Sorry to derail your splitter thread.



Baaa...ain't no thing.  Baldys are a daily occurrence at the cabin.  We have several nests that we watch the young 'uns grow up in.

To bring it back on track--the home built pump mount:


----------



## neumsky (Feb 28, 2012)

Jags...you are too cool!


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

neumsky said:
			
		

> Jags...you are too cool!



In a geeky sort of way. :coolsmile: 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Feb 29, 2012)

Fantastic work man! Hydraulics are beyond my current expertise, maybe someday. We'll see how my cart turns out first lol!


----------



## Jags (Feb 29, 2012)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> Fantastic work man! Hydraulics are beyond my current expertise, maybe someday. We'll see how my cart turns out first lol!



Thanks - I am sure that you will get that cart up and working for you.


----------



## Redlegs (Jan 28, 2013)

Geat build and great thread.  I am glad you added the thread link in you signature block.  I am pretty good at "finding things" and I know a couple of guys with welders. 
You given me an idea...


----------



## Jags (Jan 29, 2013)

Good for you.  Maybe an idea or two can come from this that will help you with your build.  I have built a total of 3.  Each a little different design.  This is a great place to get answers to your questions.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 30, 2013)

Jags said:


> Good for you. Maybe an idea or two can come from this that will help you with your build. I have built a total of 3. Each a little different design. This is a great place to get answers to your questions.


 OK, I know about 2 of them, what's the third?  The Beast, The jackrabbit, and ?


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2013)

The third one has been gone a long time.  It was built off of a pipe sliding over pipe design.  Easy to build, but I would only recommend using that design for small tonnage machines.  Its amazing how much 20 tons will bend schedule 40 pipe.  I don't even have any pics of it.  That was before camera phones and heartnet.net (the predecessor of this place).


----------



## ScotO (Jan 30, 2013)

I remember this thread from last year, and how much I enjoyed watching it come together.   Have you been using it much?  Glad to see you put it in your sig.....


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2013)

It has split a few piles so far.  We only use it for camp fire wood (so far), so it won't be a high volume machine.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 31, 2013)

Jags said:


> I don't even have any pics of it. That was before camera phones and heartnet.net​


 
Not even an scan of the orginal napkin blueprint?


----------



## Jags (Jan 31, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Not even an scan of the orginal napkin blueprint?


 
That is WAY too sufista...serfistic...complex for me.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice work Jags.


----------



## notshubby (May 20, 2015)

haha and I thought I was the only one silly enough to use a 14.5 vertical briggs ic quiet for a log splitter. just finished mine a couple weeks ago. and split 20 cord with it over the weekend. if yours is anything like mine you will never need to go over just off idle.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2015)

This post is so - like - 2013.

Yeah - it has been a good motor.  It pulls the 16 gpm pump with ease and at just over idle will bypass the pressure relief valve without pulling the motor down.  Your splitter may deserve its own thread.  Post it up with some pics.  This is the slow part of the year for this site and there are several junkies looking for a fix.


----------



## notshubby (May 20, 2015)

oops sorry to dig up the old post I clicked the link in his description and forgot I wasn't reading a recent post.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2015)

No harm done.  A couple years back it seemed like we were having several splitter builds in the works.  I simply posted that link so that it might help somebody with their build.


----------



## Lone_Gun (Jan 19, 2016)

Great build Jags! I appreciate you sharing this with the group, although I realize I'm a couple years down the line. But I've enjoyed the tour of the build, and it is surely helping me with my project. Cheers!


----------



## Jags (Jan 19, 2016)

Lone_Gun said:


> and it is surely helping me with my project.


That was part of the point.  Not to really be a blue print but just to get the ideas flowing.
Since I had last posted on this build I have replaced the control valve out of want (wanted the return detent).  I am also heavily considering swapping out the 3.5" cylinder with a 4" as I have stopped this splitter on a fair number of occasions.  But all of this is out of want, not need.  Glad it is helping you out.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jan 20, 2016)

Jags said:


> Not a bad idea.  I could put a cigarette lighter plug in on it pretty easy.
> 
> The wood that this thing is gonna split will more than likely stay on site (cabin), but that doesn't mean that we won't be using it after dark. ;-P





	

		
			
		

		
	
(- notice this 12volt plug
Just the thing for that Beer!


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 25, 2016)

Love it. And in true hack fab shop style I see a C clamp w no footy. Lots of those in our shop as well. I really don't need it but I want to build one just for fun. I need to start accumulating parts


----------



## Jags (Jan 25, 2016)

BobUrban said:


> really don't need it but I want to build one just for fun


Bob - with your metal working ability, this should be a walk in the park for you.


----------

